# Door Locked... Can't Unlock it!!!



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Anyone know how to get a door lock to open if it's actually stuck - locked inside the locking mechanism? The door handle, and manual ways of unlocking it are not working. How can I get this thing open without paying $500 at NISSAN? I know that the drivers side door has two screws that you can unscrew if the door can open. The door that is jammed is the front right door.

I managed to get the door panel off. Do I just drill many many holes in the little black box? Also, anyone have a 4dr B13 door lock assembly? like the links and handle?

Thanks,


----------

